# critique confromation of my TWH



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I just got this seven year old TWH. What do you think about his confromation?


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Not really the best shot, but in my (no-critique-experience) he looks well put together and sturdy.
I am not a palomino fan, but I am liking his dapples and I LOVE his head/face. He seems. . .noble.
<3
good luck with him!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/how-take-good-conformation-photos-103033/


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you Thyme for your responds. I know that the picture is not that great. It was the best view that I had. I discovered there is a talent to taking good horse pictures. I read over how to take good confromation pictures but feel it is a challenge for me. They weather is really cold, rainy and muddy here. It will be awhile before I could get any good pictures. But I still would like people to try to critique him anyway (please).


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

(Just starting out critiquing; anyone can correct me if I'm wrong)
He seems a bit short backed but it could just be the angle; his shoulder is rather straight; his neck could tie in better to his shoulder; his neck & head are gorgeous!; and love his dapples! I've always wanted a dapple palomino.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

From the angle I will guess his back is long.. not short. He appears back at the knee and appears to toe out in front. His neck and shoulder are typical for the breed. He appears to have a nice low hock with some substance in the hock (often lacking in the breed). From the look of this horse I am unsure if he is cut (gelded). If he is not, _from this photo _I would make an appointment with his vet to do so! (That is how important it is to present good photos for a critique). 

Better photos are extremely important. This is not a good shot at all.. you need to remember you are taking a 3 dimensional object and putting it on a 2 dimensional medium. 

I like his color and dapples.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Guess I'm used to really long backed horses so his just looks small compared to them. LOL.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Part of what is making you think he is shorter backed is the angle. Hence why this isn't a picture that a horse should be critiqued off of.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

We could reall use some more pictures, BUT, he looks solid. For any non-TWH people, they have these "rubber legs." That means that they sometimes stand with their back legs toed out, but they really aren't toed out. TWH's can even cross one hock over the other--quite a sight if you aren't expecting it!
Nice horse.


----------



## CallieIsHere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, I must agree with the quality of the photo. If you want us to give our true opinion of the horse, we would need to see him in his most suitable angle, which this isn't.
But anyways, maybe this is just the angle, but I was thinking that the croup was quite high for the breed. I also agree with the back looking short. But other than that, which I can't really say is a sure thing or not because of the photo, I'd say you have yourself one gorgeous horse!! His legs and neck are just wonderful, even if he is standing kinda funny!! Ha!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think back length is normal. Knees are maybe the tiniest bit back, hardly a fault. Neck ties in very nicely to the shoulder which is a good shoulder. HIs arm bone (ulna) is very short and upright, and his front legs look almost camped out in front. But I think this is a breed thing. 
His head is lovely and I think he's nicely put together. Is he a stallion?
He will look much better with some more muscleing.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for your comments. In the picture he was a stallion. He was cut right after that picture. You are right he lacks mucsles. The poor fellow for the last two years has been stalled up and used for breeding purposes only. I just got him and I plan on making sure he gets plenty of exercise.

The long white mane and dapples is what caught my attention. Now, I am wonderering about his comfromation. 

Again, I wish I had a better picture of him. Here is anothe picture but I don't think it is any better.

It is just another side view. But, I still hope I can get some more information on his confromation.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sadly no this picture isn't any better for the purposes intended.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

By toed out I was referring to his FRONT feet. 

BTW back feet need to toe out some.. the hind leg is actually a SPIRAL and so for the stifle to clear the belly the toes cannot point directly forward. If they do the horse is bow legged at the hock and too close at the stifle....

I stand by my back at the knee comment. 

His back MAY be OK length.. and Tiny is right.. needs more muscling.

Glad you cut him. Best thing really.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

How tall is he ? He looks so short!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd like to see him gaiting, I bet it's pretty when that silver mane gets flowing  His head looks a little more jugged than I like, but I really like his legs. His body would look worlds better with some good long trail rides on him.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

G-Man is 15. hands even. I have a 16.hands horse and I have a hard time getting on him. This one is a whole lot easier. I am already starting on building muscels. Gaited horse never muscle up like quarter horses though. They usually look long and slender in the chest. I plan on building him up for a lot of long trail rides for the summer.

Again, think you for all the replies. I am learning what to look for in a horses confromation.


----------

